# coffee weed?



## harplade

Has anyone in the south heard of a coffee weed? It is an invasive, erect growing plant with yellow flowers and then beans of some sort. The leaves are round and smooth, the plant will grow 5 feet tall in a short time. One of the neighbors said they called it coffee weed and it has a smell of roasting coffee when you pull it up.
I looked on the weed finder website and couldn't find it.
Just wondering where else to look. I've never seen it on anyone else's property or the side of the road. Our dirt for the garden came from a dairy farm. As many times as I've pulled it up and thrown it over the fence in the pasture, it's never started to grow there.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## homesteadforty

I don't know anything about it... is this it?

http://www.botany.uga.edu/PPG/Plant Summary Pages/senna_occidentalis.htm


----------



## Glenda in MS

Oh, I know that plant ohhhh so well. It is of Cassia family and spreads like wildfire. We call it peanut weed or coffee weed.

Try this site to id weeds. www.msucares.com


----------



## harplade

so any tips on getting rid of it? Is it toxic to animals?


----------



## mrpink

don't disturb the ground and never let it go to seed. I have it and anytime the ground is even scraped it seems to take over the area.

greg


----------



## tn_junk

Glenda in MS said:


> Oh, I know that plant ohhhh so well. It is of Cassia family and spreads like wildfire. We call it peanut weed or coffee weed.
> 
> Try this site to id weeds. www.msucares.com


Yep, we got it around here. When I was a kid we tried making coffee out of the beans.
Wouldn't suggest anyone doing that.

alan


----------



## harplade

I am hopeful (maybe wishful thinking) that as I slowly make my garden beds more balanced in their ph and better composted, that it may slowly go away. That garden bed has been there for 4 years, it seems that last year the coffee weed was less invasive than the first year. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## dogo

When I first moved into this area I had never heard of the coffee weed . But! It sure didn't take long to get acquainted with it. This nice elderly lady told me it would take seven years to get rid of it. Once it got started . The best way is to pull it up before it comes to seed . Pile it up and burn it or mulch it. You can use a herbicide. Round up is good. I think it just lays dormant for years and then when you work the ground you cover the seed and it starts all over again. Sorta like fleas I believe.The eggs of fleas want hatch maybe for years and suddenly a loud noise a clap of thunder and the eggs start hatching . Anyway once it starts its H to get rid of . Good luck.


----------

